# R32 Diesel??



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

CLICK HERE

Is this for real. i have never seenanything of a current R32 diesel. Does anyone know the power / performance etc

thanks


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

its been discussed on the mk4 forum. Although as its down at the mo i cant find the link :roll:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

yeah - its being discussed on Tyresmoke also - personnaly dont think its right.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

theres one for sale on the autotrader 205bhp r32 deisel


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Do you believe everything you read in the ads in Autotrader ?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

why is it bullsht


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cause its probably a 1.9Tdi with the R32 bodykit and wheels


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Cause its probably a 1.9Tdi with the R32 bodykit and wheels


I was talking to a friend at the weekend about his replacement Golf, he said that he had looked at this Golf before he bought his current car.
According to him it was a factory order.... (4Motion / Haldex, twin exit exhaust, Konig trim etc etc...).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I could see it being a dealer special , but for that spec - can't see VW doing that for just 5 cars. No mention in press etc etc.

Think its a great idea (the 150 really needs the 4mo system) but i'd like to see it in the flesh before believing it


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

James thats what I thought........

He thought that the guy was at it, he had a look under the rear and true enough.....a Haldex and twin pipes that both worked :lol: 
Don't know if it's sold or not but it was local, if it is still for sale I'll go for a look and report back. :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Would be very interested


----------

